# Can i get some help with these



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I have had these for a while and still have no idea what they are and its driving my crazy, does anyone know the "name" (not scientific) of them

Acans




Zoas


any ideas?


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

Did you try looking at CoralPedia.com! :: The definitive repository for named Corals!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

just looked ive never seen anythign like them except for the place i got them, however he doesnt knwo the name


----------



## smoothie (Aug 6, 2009)

Coral Fever : ACAN 4
Maybe. 
Zoas look cool will have to look for those


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

*The top one looks like a brain coral more than a acan tho*


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Pic 1 could be Indonesian candy cane acan lords.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Pic 2 I would loosely say its some kind of gorilla nipple impostor.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Pic 1 could be Indonesian candy cane acan lords.


+1


----------

